# Outswing french doors



## Pooch40 (May 22, 2009)

Having trouble choose outswing frenchdoor for newly remodeled kitchen/dining room.

We are looking to spend between $2000 and $4500. We've looked at pella 750 n 850 series, also Andersen 400 series. On paper cant really tell difference. 

Anyone with advice on these or any other brands or ideas?




Thanks,
Pooch


----------



## EmilyP (Dec 28, 2008)

Pooch40 said:


> Having trouble choose outswing frenchdoor for newly remodeled kitchen/dining room.
> 
> We are looking to spend between $2000 and $4500. We've looked at pella 750 n 850 series, also Andersen 400 series. On paper cant really tell difference.
> 
> ...


The Andersen has:
Adjustable hinges for adjustment hort-vert later "if" you need to adjust ltr
Andersen has better service "if" you ever need it
Andersen has a more thermal broken sill-no chance for transformation of cold 
ANdersen you will be able to get parts 40 years from now-they have parts back to 1939 for most products made
Andersen has stainless steel low conductivity spacer in between the glass
Andersen is vinyl on the outside
Andersen use mortise and tendon joints to reinforce style and rails
Andersen uses LVL door rails inside the style and rails
Andersen uses thicker tempered glass 
Andersen is painted on the sides of the rails-not unfinished wood-less chance for water penatration.
Andersen has better weatherstripping all the way around the door
Andersen has better sercurity system 1/4 steel in three places

Pella-currently in a class action law suite for rotting windows and could include patio doors- look for your self on the web....pellaclassactionlawsuite.com or my rotting pella windows.com 
Pella- can not adjust hinges both ways only hortizional
Pella- uses aluminum on the outside- which allows moisture to build up under aluminum
Pella - good luck if you need service- sometime can be aweful
Pella -good luck if you need parts 30 to 40 years down the road
Pella- uses aluminum spacers which allow for more conductivity
Pella- use pop can thin aluminum on the outsidewhich scatches eazy and dents eazy
Pella -aluminum conducts heat 
Pella - does not cover side of door rails-eventually water could pentrate wood if it sits there or moisture could build up under aluminum
Pella sill is barely thermal broken
Pella -look at the weather stripping to Andersen's. the Pella weatherstripping takes away the look of the door

Pella has blinds and Andersen does not-but Eagle by Andersen does

Good luck-if it was me-Andersen is the clear better choice...call the BBB and ask for history on both...ask your neighbors and friends...

I have sold both, and I have sold windows and doors since 1992... I can not tell you the numerous times pella let me down... Andersen usually steps up to help...either with their reps and or service..you can count on Andersen to be there when you have issues or need help...good luck


----------



## Buttersdad (May 22, 2009)

*you really won't lose money with Andersen*

Ask builders, ask realtors, ask people who have lived with Andersen and just about any body else's products and you will hear the same thing over and over-Yes they charge (and charge more) for everything but they do stand behind it. I know contractors who won't warrant Pella and some others. I have had luck with some others, but they come as dear as Andersen or more. You really won't regret it. You can't do better than getting someone qualified to order your door and an experienced installer to protect your investment. good luck


----------



## EmilyP (Dec 28, 2008)

Buttersdad said:


> Ask builders, ask realtors, ask people who have lived with Andersen and just about any body else's products and you will hear the same thing over and over-Yes they charge (and charge more) for everything but they do stand behind it. I know contractors who won't warrant Pella and some others. I have had luck with some others, but they come as dear as Andersen or more. You really won't regret it. You can't do better than getting someone qualified to order your door and an experienced installer to protect your investment. good luck


Well Said and I have a few comments to add to that...
Oh yeah, stay away from Home Depot and their hackers, I hear nothing but bad things about there installers and install issues. Your best bet, go to Andersen's website and look up dealer locator...buy your door from a local lumber yard unless you feel confident that the Home Depot can handle your order...all they offer is price...it's sure not knowledge, service, or follow through...

Home Depot At Home Services - should be called Hoodlewinkelers at Depot at Home Services-finding suckers everyday to pay twice or three times as much as they should for window installs... Renewal by Andersen is cheaper which hard to believe but it's true and it's a better product...than vinyl and sequel by weathershield. I realize people have to eat but too steal money from people is down right wrong...


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

The Anderson wooden grills that cover the glass pop out [unless they fixed this problem].


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

I am a Realtor in coastal northeastern NC living on the waterfront of Albemarle Sound.
When I remodeled my 28' high X 28' wide-at-the-base X 44' 1977 A-Frame in 1998, I had both ends of the A taken apart and rebuilt, just so that I could have 14 Andersen casement windows and two sets of triple glass (door in middle with full fixed glass door panels on either side) outswing French doors custom-installed.
I have had one window replaced free due to a small factory stress crack beginning on one side and eventually spreading across the window. This call was made voluntarily by an Andersen man doing the following when he saw it.
I have had some of the exterior vinyl cladding on the doors come loose and repaired free due to the Federal government requiring Andersen to change the type of glue that they could use to laminate it to the wood.
These windows and doors have been through one 106 mph waterspout, dozens of very strong nor'easters, and several hurricanes, including a direct hit by Isabel in 2003.
They have never leaked a drop. 
Although the Andersens are guaranteed not to leak in 60 mph winds, I saw Bob Vila get a tour of the Andersen plant once, and they actually build them to withstand more than 100 mph winds in their wind tunnel tests. Mine have done that several times with no problems whatsoever.
Most window company warranties are limited to 10 years. Andersen warranties for a full 20 years, and they honor that and stand behind it at all times.
I have seen people get windows rebuilt and replaced just before the 20 years expired, no problem. I have had builders tell me that they have Andersen do that...no questions asked.
I don't recall exactly what the windows cost (I also had four custom-made to fit the peaks of my A-frame) and as I said, the entire end A walls had to be rebuilt to fit the Andersen windows and doors.
I wouldn't trade those Andersens for any other window or doors on the planet. You get what you pay for with Andersens.
Mike


----------



## Davidb6 (Jan 28, 2009)

Just installed swing-out Anderson doors. A set of three (one stationary) in the kit and a set of four (two stationary) in the fam room. 
Great doors..very solid. 

One downside of swing-out french doors...If you plan to add the retractable screen it is better with swing-in doors. The frame is fairly large and takes up an additional 4" x 8" of your door. Would be fine if mounted on the outside but not what I want on the inside.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Thank you for that excellent comparison! Just a reminder to others reading this, the doors (when out-swinging) cannot swing over a step or a landing. (If building in the U.S., and are under the UBC and IRC)

The floor on both sides must be the same level. Storm or screen doors may swing over a landing.

http://www.codecheck.com/cc/pg07_08building.html

http://www.iccoec.org/documents/LANDING AT DOORS.pdf Just want everyone to be safe, and not replace something later. Be safe, G


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

karolin768 said:


> Introducing the luxurious hair boutique difference…such as lace front wigs, lace wigs, full lace Wigs, full lace wigs, full lace front wigs, front lace Wigs, synthetic wigs, lace human hair wigs and much more.


A curse on your ancestors and descendants.


----------

